# A few from Paris



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Its a living...in the rain




















National Opera House, Paris:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Great photos . . you have a really good eye for photography! What camera are you using?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Rich

Thanks for the compliment. It is a Canon 5DMkII (21.5Mpx) with a 28~300mm 'L' Pro lens. 
A few more:




























Boy, did it Rain while we were in the Opera House!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice ones as always Donald :grin:
love the last shot - rain and misty look somehow suits the old buildings


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That last one looks familiar . . is that St. Germain Bvd?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I think it is the Avenue de l'Opera. The photo was taken from the south facing balcony of the Academie Nationale de Musique. The Academy is an integral building on the Opera House.

If you look on Google Earth (search for opera house, paris) the north part is the Opera House and the south part is the acadamy. :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

All beautiful shots Donald, especially that last one - It's nice to see the French get rain the same as England, after their moans about our weather :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Ahh . . wrong side of the river . . There is an intersection of St Germain near Sorbonne that looks a lot like that one.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Donat tell me that you went to the Sorbonne too :grin:










This one is from the Palias-Royale near to the Sorbonne...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Did you go there? I was there for a seminar on Economics of Russian Investment opportunities a little after the Soviet Union fell apart. . I was living in Moscow at the time and someone thought I knew what I was doing!! 

I never lived in Paris, but had a lot of business trips there. It was only after I retired that I took the time to see the sights and enjoy all the tourist things . . including the food!!!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I have to admit that going to the Sorbonne was a one day visit a couple of weeks ago... :grin:

We go to France usually twice a year. We have many French friends with whom we stay.

We know north Paris quite well, likewise southern Brittany and the high alps south of Grenoble & Provance...

As you say - the food is exceptional and so is the wine... :smile:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

like the last one Donald - repetition of shapes and design looks great ... and illusory too


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

EBRD put me up at the Hotel Sorbonne which was very close to the university. Nice area, but I had a week to kill after the seminar ( Visa issues ) and moved to another hotel in the 6th near the Champs du Mars. A friend came in from London and we roamed the area for most of the week. She new Paris better than I. We were one street over from Rue Cler and used it for wine and cheese lunches at the park. Very enjoyable week!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

We stay in Herblay or Conflans in the north of Paris. only 20 minutes from the centre... We love the place and have been visiting France regularly for the last 25 years...

However, Weisbaden, Germany is our next trip later this year to visit the Christmas Markets (They are famous). Next year our plans are Samarate, near Milan, Italy and possibly Australia again or a trip to the USA (I have always wanted to drive from NY to LA, taking a couple of months to do so...Its one of my dreams...) Maybe....


----------

